# Owner trained guide dog



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

I'm visually impaired and hope to train Bradley, my 14 week old puppy, as my own guide dog. My problem is that I don't have any experience in training beyond basic obedience and I need some guidance as to where to turn for advice. I'm located in CT. If anyone knows of any resources or has any contacts who may be able to help, in my area, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry, no help for contacts but wanted to say welcome! I am sure someone will chime in here and give you some guidance.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I think (but am not sure) there's a guide dog training operation up around Hartford somewhere. We have quite a few Connecticut members, and some are breeders or rescue operators, so hopefully someone will chime in with some definite information.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Kimm oh Kimm. Maybe she will see this she could probably help.

Welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bossoli said:


> I'm visually impaired and hope to train Bradley, my 14 week old puppy, as my own guide dog. My problem is that I don't have any experience in training beyond basic obedience and I need some guidance as to where to turn for advice. I'm located in CT. If anyone knows of any resources or has any contacts who may be able to help, in my area, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


 
I would place a call to PawsNEffect in Hamden CT. They may be able to at least advise you as to whom to speak to.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

If you're in the western side of CT, there's Guiding Eyes for the Blind just over the NY state border in Patterson, NY (their breeding facility) and Yorktown Heights, NY (their training facility.) I used to know some people there. Let me know if you're on this side of the state.


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Sorry it took soooo long to touch base. I lost track of this thread and just found it. 

I've been to Paws N' Effect. In fact, I used to work there as the daycare attendant. I sought help from one of the trainers there and had no luck. Maybe I'll try again.

Bradley is now a year old. We've been doing our best to socialize him but now we need to get serious about more advanced training.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I would love to help! I know of a fantastic trainer in New Jersey who can get dogs to do anything, and I will ask my boss if she knows of anyone. She was the one who inspired me to train my dog as my own service dog.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/group.php?groupid=13

This is great group on this forum. Alot of people in the same boat as you! I'llb e one of them once I get my puppy.

I grew up in CT and look forward to moving back to the area in December/January. I would love to know what you find.


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Aces! I appreciate all the help I can get 

I was in touch with a trainer who does boarding/training and she pretty much takes your dog for as long as it takes to train them and charges $800/month. Since it's not my area of expertise, I considered doing that. The only issues are that it's a lot of money (which I don't have) and I'd much rather be involved in his training. It would kind of be a last resort.


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

Oh, and I contacted Fidelco a while back. They said they don't provide referrals for independent trainers


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree 100% Bossoli, I trained my current dog Moxie on my own, but she is so attached it wasn't very hard all she wants to do is be by my side and help me and understands me so it was very very easy for me to train her. She has her own college ID at my college and will be walking with me at graduatation in...well 8 months 3 weeks and 1 day . She's extremely special to me, and I can't wait to let her retire and enjoy life as a couch potatoe (as if she would allow such an idle life!)


----------

